# dcc service?



## jon32 (Oct 30, 2012)

Does any one know of anyone who can install and converge dc to dcc for me for a 
reasonable price? I have 2 Kato sd70macs that are not dcc ready that Id like to have as 
dcc,thanks.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT (Sean) is your man! He's a long-term lifer on this forum and EASY to work with.
He's forgotten more about DCC than most will ever know.
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Forgot to ad an address.........www.northidahomodeltrains.com
Sean is your guy!
Bob


----------



## jon32 (Oct 30, 2012)

That gives more option to look at than I had.NIMT actually helped me get one of my dcc katos running on my last post I posted.Thanks y'all


----------

